# Strange problem with Windows Explorer freezing



## chrisg27 (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for some help regarding a Windows Explorer problem that I'm having.

My windows explorer keeps freezing with regular occurrence. Every few minutes or so it will hang and the window (no matter what application) will say 'Not Responding' for about 5 seconds and then come back to life. 

During the time that the window has frozen the small disk (indicating the computer is working) will spin and I am unable to use the computer. 

I've had this problem now for about 3 months and I can't put up with it anymore. So far the problem hasn't actually crashed my computer (in fact I don't think the computer has ever crashed). The computer always manages to recover from the 'hanging' of the window and I am able to continue what I am doing. 

As far as I am aware, one day this problem just started back in February or March and didn't coincide with any update or software install. 

So far I have tried the common 'fixes' such as disabling the SSDP Recovery service and it hasn't worked. I've also looked into the cftmon.exe, but when I look in the Task Manager - cftmon.exe doesn't even feature on the list, nevermind featuring and using a lot of system resources. 

I've also looked into the Event Viewer in the System Log and I cannot see anything that is causing this problem. All of the events are normal with no error messages. 

Any help or suggestions would be welcome. 

Before anyone thinks about responding to this posting please do not suggest that I buy an Apple computer, downgrade to XP, or install linux, or reformat the computer. I'm happy to be running Vista SP1 and have not had a days bother with Vista. I have better things to spend my money on than over-priced Apple computers with half the functionality. I don't mean to go on an Apple-hating rant, but I've posted on other forums and I often get useless suggestions to buy a new computer etc. These do nothing to help me and don't improve the stock of problem-solving knowledge for other users!

HP Pavilion DV6000T
Windows Vista SP1
2GB RAM
1.66GHZ Turion 64X2 Processor


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to TSF TechSupportForum.com ( Vista Support ) 

try this 
start\Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\folder options\ 
( check this ) launch folder windows in a separate process 

regards 

warlordfmike :wave:

p.s... pray for my mom


----------



## chrisg27 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, I just applied the change and I'll report back shortly to see if it worked.


----------



## chrisg27 (May 10, 2008)

Well well well look at that! It worked!

Windows Explorer is no longer freezing! I just worked normally over the last hour and the performance is perfect. I'm even seeing a performance increase in other areas, such as Outlook, and service lists and folder icons are populating faster than they have been for the last few months. 

Can anyone explain to me why this particular setting change has fixed the problem? What actually happened when I made each folder launch in it's own process? 

Thanks Warlord, your no-nonsense suggestion has fixed my problem!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

good to hear :grin:

thanks alot 

regards 

warlordfmike :wave:

mark as solved thread tools 

p.s... pray for my mom


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

warlordfmike said:


> good to hear :grin:
> 
> thanks alot
> 
> ...


im not real sure why this setting speeds up windows and other 
parts of a computer but it just does but at least it works 

regards 

warlordfmike:wave: 

p.s... pray for my mom


----------

